#  Ernährung >   Folgen wenn man sich nur von Babynahrung ernährt? >

## Kinka

Hallo! 
Kann es - langfristig betrachtet - irgendwelche negativen gesundheitlichen Auswirkungen haben, wenn man sich fast nur (zu 90%) von Babynahrung ernährt? Also ich meine dabei diese Nahrung, die es für Babys in Gläsern gibt. Wenn man jetzt darauf achtet, dass man sich da möglichst abwechslungsreich die Gläser aussucht? Also da gibt es ja eigentlich eine recht große Auswahl und eigentlich müsste man dann doch alle Nährstoffe haben oder? (weil Babys sich ja auch davon ernähren).  
Viele Grüße
Kinka

----------


## Patientenschubser

Warum sollte sich ein gesunder Erwachsener von so was ernähren?
Alleine die Menge die in so einem Gläschen ist, ist vile zu wenig!
Die Zähne werden nicht beansprucht...
Die Gläschen sind wie du geschrieben hast, für BABYS und deren Stoffwechsel ausgerichtet.
*kopfschüttel*

----------


## Kinka

> Warum sollte sich ein gesunder Erwachsener von so was ernähren?
> Alleine die Menge die in so einem Gläschen ist, ist vile zu wenig!

 Ich habe damit angefangen, weil ich eine Magen- und Speiseröhrenentzündung hatte. Und ich finde es eben praktisch, weil man nicht kochen muss und sich nicht ständig überlegen muss, was man nun isst. 
Das mit den Zähnen stimmt natürlich, aber was passiert, wenn man sich nicht mehr benutzt? 
Außerdem esse ich ja auch mehrere dieser Gläser am Tag. Also natürlich eine viel größere Menge als ein Kind.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja wenn du doch nicht wissen möchtest, warum fragst du dann?
Was wird wohl mit Zähnen geschehen wenn man diese nicht mehr nutzt?
Wenn die Entzündung vorbei ist würde ich auch wieder normal essen.
btw die Auswahl an Tielkühlprodukten ist sooooo groß das es auch da nicht schwer fallen dürfte
sich jeden Tag ein neues Pferd auf den Tisch zu holen.
Wie gesagt die Gläschen sind für Babys und nicht für Erwachsene....

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Kinka, 
im Prinzip hat Patientenschubser schon recht, Babynahrung ist in der Regel eben für Babies gedacht. In Ausnahmefällen, also bei bestimmten Erkrankungen von Speiseröhre und Verdauungstrakt, wird Babynahrung aus dem Glas für eine überschaubare Zeit sogar von den Ärzten empfohlen. Es geht da dan um gut rutschenden und leicht verdaulichen Brei und weniger um "normale" Nahrung. Man geht davon aus, dass es keinem Erwachsenen schadet, wenn er bis zu einem Jahr sich von Breichen ernährt. Man kann natürlich auch jede andere Nahrung zu Brei verarbeiten, sogar Tiefkühlfertiggerichte. (Mixer)
Wie man so hört, soll es Rentner geben, der,  oder die, sich seit Jahren mehr oder weniger ausschließlich von Hipp & Co ernährt, weil er sich richtiges Essen entweder nicht leisten kann (Altersarmut) oder schlicht zu faul ist, sich was zu kochen. Die leben auch ohne erkennbare gesundheiltiche Mängel. Mögliche Auswirkungen auf die Zähne sind da wohl nicht mehr das Problem. 
Ich wünsche gute Besserung und baldmöglichst wieder das Gefühl, die Zähne mal wieder in was "Richtiges" schlagen zu können. 
Gruß 
katzograph

----------


## spokes

mir wäre das schlichtweg zu teuer und einseitig. So ein Glas mit 190g-250g kostet um die 1,25 - 1,50. Wie braucht man pro Tag? So 4-6 Stück? Da kann ich deutlich abwechslungsreicher preiswerter kochen. Und selbst wenn ich Frosta Tiefkühlkost nutze (500g 3,50) bleibt noch genügend Geld für Brot, Aufschnitt, Joghurt, Obst über.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Spokes, 
190 gr Gläser bei den Discountern zwischen 0,69 und 1,29 €. Alte Leute essen oft nicht mehr sehr viel, die kommen mit ein - zwei Gläschen pro Tag aus, brauchen weder Gas noch Strom und auch kein Wasser und kommen so geldlich ganz gut klar.
Ansonsten hast Du recht, man kann auch preiswert kochen - wenn man will. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------

